# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Профессиональная певица. На Банкеты/замены

## Радость

На сцене более 10 лет. Пою джаз, попсу (иностранную и нашу), ретро, рок-н-ролл, романсы, латино, диско-80х и т.д. и т.п. 
Профессиональное эстрадно-вокальное образование.

8-916-230-30-40

Ольга

П.С.: Также модель и актриса. На фото я.


Пою я вот так:

http://files.mail.ru/9H0YV1
http://files.mail.ru/41VVZ2
http://files.mail.ru/P063ZD

----------

